# Best (DSLR) cameras to buy for sport's photography



## loveshootingpics (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello all, 
As of now, I have a Canon power shot digital camera, but I plan on buying a DSLR, as soon as I can figure out which one I would like to buy.  Of course, I am still doing research to figure this out.  

I want to buy a DSLR camera (or any camera) that would allow me to do some good sports photography.  I have a budget of $1,000, but I would like to spend $800 or less, if possible.  

Do you have any suggestions on which camera to buy, AND OR which features of a camera would be most important to consider?  I would definitely appreciate your input. Thanks.


----------



## TheBiles (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, you need a camera and a lens. What kind of sports? Indoor? Outdoor? On a huge field like football? Sports photography is one of the few types where gear actually plays a huge role in the quality. For example, we could recommend you a Canon Rebel T2i and a 70-300, but that won't come close to a 7D and a 70-200 or 300 prime. Need more info on exactly what you're shooting! 

Most important thing on the camera is autofocus. Frame-rate follows that.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, as long as you have good light, pretty much any actual DSLR will do. They are faster than other types of cameras and thus best for action photography.

With low light, good tolerance for high ISO values and the useage of bright prime lenses (which are extremely expensive when values of 200mm and more are required) with large aperture values are turning into a requirement.


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2012)

For indoor court sports and outdoor field sports at night you need a camera that has good ISO low light performance. Few cameras in the $1000 range have the kind of performance you would want, but one that does is Nikon's D5100. The D5100 uses the same image sensor that is in the $1200 Nikon D7000.
Nikon D5100 16.2MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX VR Nikkor Zoom Lens 

For daytime outdoor field sports the 18-55 kit lens would work fine for action close to the camera, then for action further away - add this - Nikon 55-300mm f/4.5-5.6G ED VR AF-S DX Nikkor Zoom Lens for Nikon Digital SLR 

To save a few $$$'s you could consider getting refurbish or used gear. For daytime outdoor sports a good used Nikon D200 would work well.

As far as lenses - for indoor court and outdoors at night you need lenses that have large maximum apertures of f/1.8 or more. Note: f/1.8 represents a larger aperture than f/2.8 does at the same focal length.

For outdoor daytime sports you don't need larger max aperture lenses, but the large aperture lenses usually have better quality glass and other advantages. Large aperture lenses are quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 29, 2012)

Any entry level DSLR with a lens ikr 55-250 will work for outdoor sports.  Cheap DSLR/Lens for indoor sports? Good luck.

Just make sure you look at the FPS.  For action photography you wan to get highest fps possible but if one camera is 3.9 fps and another is 4.1 but the first one feels better, go with first.


----------



## ZapoTeX (Jun 29, 2012)

While I mostly agree that for outdoor sports most cameras will do and for indoor sports you need to multiply your budget by 10 (or be satisfied with REALLY SMALL prints, like 3 inches max), there are some choices that you can make if you're interested in that kind of photos.

Most important things are AF speed and high ISO performance.

Nikon has the D300s, which you might find not too much above 1000 because it is an old model. It has a pro-level autofocus (which is really important in sports, at least some sports) in a DX body, something that Canon only did with the 7D few years later (which means it's not as cheap yet - of course it is a more modern camera too).

The above is only true if 1000 is for camera only. If it for camera + lens, I'd go for the D5100 + Nikkor AF-S VR 70-300. The D5100 is not as good as the D7000 in terms of handling, but has the same sensor and with the money you save you can buy a nice lens. I usually recommend the D90, but for sports it is not the best camera (AF is not great, but the D5100 is the same, and high ISO is very good for 2008, when it was released, but not comparable to the more recent D5100). Also, the additional MP in the D5100 might help, given that the "reach" in sports is never enough.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 29, 2012)

Is this for fun or do you intend on getting paid?


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 29, 2012)

TheBiles said:


> Most important thing on the camera is autofocus. Frame-rate follows that.



Why is AF so important? You're just talking about focusing itself, not auto picking up where to focus right?  Even with 1D X's people will probably just use manual focusing points.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 29, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> TheBiles said:
> 
> 
> > Most important thing on the camera is autofocus. Frame-rate follows that.
> ...



Yeah I think he meant the auto focus accuracy and the ability to micro-adjust focus on higher end bodies.


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 30, 2012)

Being on a limited budget like I am, I would not recommend a Nikon without a focus motor like the d5100.  It is a fantastic camera, but you will never find a budget af-s f2.8 anything.  Before the d300s there was the d300. I just purchased one from keh for 599.  It is not the newest sensor but same generation as D90, D5000, D300s (the D300s added video and a second memory card slot).  It still has the best AF system of any Nikon DX camera.  It will meter with old MF lenses, has micro fine tune and does 6 FPS stock/ 8 FPS with Grip.  I know the D7000 is great also, but before anyone jumps down my throat it is still above the OP's budget. However, to the op, there are no "auto/scene" modes.  You have to learn photography with any of the cameras mentioned.  Just my humble opinion...


----------



## TheBiles (Jun 30, 2012)

jake337 said:


> sovietdoc said:
> 
> 
> > TheBiles said:
> ...



This pretty much.  When you're shooting something like a football player sprinting, you can't always just use 1 AF point and hope to keep up with him.  Accurate tracking and responsiveness is very important, at least that's what I experienced shooting a few college games from the side.


----------



## loveshootingpics (Jul 22, 2012)

I want to thank all of you for the advice and information. I will definitely take these things into consideration. Thanks a lot ya'll, I appreciated it.


----------



## jaomul (Jul 22, 2012)

I suggest a second hand Canon 40d and a canon EF 70-200 f4L


----------

